# "Doggy smell" while in heat?



## elisabeth_00117

Just curious.. I know some dogs when in heat get a "doggy smell" or so I have been told/read. 

Zefra is on day 9 of bleeding, she is raw fed and has never had any sort of odor (unless she rolled in something.. lol) but does have a little stink to her for the past few days.

I am just wondering how long the smell will last? I am not planning on bathing her until she is finished with her heat cycle.

She is keeping herself VERY clean and is not bleeding heavily at all at this point. Although, this is her first heat.


----------



## Catu

I remember Diabla really did stink her two first heats, but not for the next ones. It was definitely HER, as a whole, not the discharge, LOL.


----------



## KZoppa

When Shelby was in heat she stank to high heaven the entire cycle. According to my husband Shasta's first heat cycle she stunk.... badly. I didnt notice anything more than a musty odor her second week and this time around I havent noticed a difference in her scent. I know I also don't have a great deal of experience in the matter either. Mia didnt have a change in scent that was noticeable either. Not sure if that helps. In my limited experience the scent can exist the entire time, part of the time or not at all.


----------



## bocron

Some do get an odor, but usually you don't notice it until day 10-12 at the earliest. Of our current 3 females, only one ever seems to have an odor. But then again, we decided that particular girl is part warthog or something since she always seems to stink. She just loves to roll in stink! Of all the intact females we've had in the last 15 years or so, I can't remember ever noticing any odor with any of them LOL, just this one swamp pig of a dog.
We do have a dog in our SchH club that the owner claims is ridiculous to be around when she is in heat.

I think it's pretty rare so hopefully you'll never notice anything.


----------



## KZoppa

Catu said:


> I remeber Diabla really tinked her two first heats, but not for the next. It was definitely HER, as a whole, not the discharge, LOL.


 
yes! Bathing Shelby didnt help at all. Well it may have helped for about a day before we were gagging again. Shasta, like i said, i didnt notice anything beyond a musty odor and it wasnt offensive but once she was out of heat, there was normal doggie smell.


----------



## Rahrah

What's the usual age for them to come into heat? Fenrir is 5 months old and we're anticipating it soon...(with dread lol)


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Zefra will be 9 months on the 15th of January and is 9 days (10 now..lol) into her heat.

Her mother went into heat at 9 months and some of her siblings from a previous litter (full siblings) went in heat around the same age give or take a month.


----------



## Lucy Dog

Is it her or her breath? I know if they start licking that it makes their breath STINK. You can smell it from across the room.


----------



## Rahrah

4 more months would be nice! lol


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Lucy Dog said:


> Is it her or her breath? I know if they start licking that it makes their breath STINK. You can smell it from across the room.


She is licking herself quite a bit but it seems to be coming from her fur...


----------



## Lucy Dog

elisabeth_00117 said:


> She is licking herself quite a bit but it seems to be coming from her fur...


Oh you'd be surprised how bad that breath can smell. I'll bet anything part of that smell is from her breath. It's nasty - makes me happy i don't have to deal with it.

Is she wearing a diaper or anything? That may help some.


----------

